
How we do coding assignments (hiring engineers) - digitalbase
https://medium.com/@gijsnelissen/how-we-do-coding-assignments-dad420e0573e
======
coreyp_1
It should probably be pointed out that, even if you are paying them for their
time, you must also have some sort of IP agreement for the code that they
produce.

~~~
digitalbase
hmmm good comment. I don't plan on using their code so do we really need an IP
agreement ? (don't like paperwork)

~~~
coreyp_1
If there is ever a chance that you might use it (or something similar to it in
the future), I would most definitely do the paperwork.

If you don't do the paperwork, then that means that they own the code (laws
may vary on this, of course), and can use it in their own product or sell it
to someone else.

Of course, IANAL, but IP management has become an important topic lately, and
this is one of the issues.

